# spencer heights tree



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

There is a fresh tree that has fallen in the little gorge below Poudre Falls. As of yesterday you could paddle under it on the left ,but if it shifts/falls or if you are off line it could be a real issue since the cornered lead in is blind. Be safe and if you're paddling up there you should be able to figure it out.


----------

